# Mubarak



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Youm7 s daily print edition published an exclusive story today about the questioning with former Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak. It published all the questions and answers from the session.

Here are some excerpts from the questioning 

Former Minister of Interior Habib al-Adly told me that the protesters will leave at midnight and if they didn t leave [the security] would use water sprinklers against them, said Mubarak.

He said he saw a camel running through the protesters on television, then later heard that people called it The Battle of the Camel. 

Mubarak said he held a meeting after the demonstration with al-Adly and Field Marshal Hussein Tantawi, head of the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces that is currently running Egypt. Mubarak said he does not remember who else attended the meeting.

Tantawi attended a meeting with former Prime Minister Ahmed Nazif, al-Adly and Mubarak to prepare for the January 25 Revolution, Mubarak added.

Mubarak said he did not many any military deals during his presidency. He said the armament administration of the military is the only authority able to make such deals, and that such deals were always made with the United States.

Mubarak said he raised $70 million U.S. dollars as donations for the Library of Alexandria. Of those donations, he said $20m came from Sheikh Zayed, Emir of the United Arab Emirates; $20m came from the king of Saudi Arabia; $21m came from Saddam Hussein, the former president of Iraq; and finally, $5 million from the sultan of Oman.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

If these figures are correct, they total $66 million.

So is that's where our customers $4 million went !!!


Eco.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"He said he had secretly kept the money from the library's management so they could not claim it or use it for purposes not related to the facility" :thumb: Oh Mubarak, you are the Oracle! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/477186


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "He said he had secretly kept the money from the library's management so they could not claim it or use it for purposes not related to the facility" :thumb: Oh Mubarak, you are the Oracle! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/nod...people he put in charge could not be trusted?


----------

